# What's a good 2x2?



## Zarxrax (Feb 24, 2009)

I just bought a 2x2 from DX, and honestly, it is a piece of crap. I really want a good 2x2 though, so which are recommended?


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 24, 2009)

Eastsheen 2x2


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 24, 2009)

ES with screw-spring mod, and, if you're really ambitious, a type A core.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just use my 4x4.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Feb 24, 2009)

I cut my time in half by switching from rubik's to eastsheen. It's bigger, faster, and doesn't break easily.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 24, 2009)

PuzzlePros and Rubiksfan (I LOVE Rubiksfan, he delivered so fast I didn't even realize it was at my doorstep...) sell White ES 2x2x2s for ~$6.29 USD, plus shipping (fairly cheap) -- came out for me to be around 8.50 USD (incl. shipping); very nice, so nice that two people I know wanted one each so in my next order I had to get 2x ES 2x2x2s... 

EDIT: Definitely better than my 12 dollar rubik's 2x2x2 (which broke a week after I got it).
Acts like it's lubed straight out of the box and I haven't looked back since.

Although the stickers are starting to peel...
*contemplates buying CubeSmith stickers again*


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds good, I'll go for this one.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 24, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Although the stickers are starting to peel...
> *contemplates buying CubeSmith stickers again*



I'm in need of stickers for my ES 2x2 as well, I hate PET stickers


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

What does PET stand for?


----------



## Odin (Feb 24, 2009)

Does any one know where i can find a good video that shows how to mod a 2x2x2 ES?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 24, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> What does PET stand for?


Polyethylene Terephthalate.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

So which E is the E in PET and which T is the T in PET? Is it PolyEthelene Terephtalate, PolyethylEne Terephthalate, PolyethylenE Terephthalate, PolyEThylene terephthalate, Polyethylene terEphThalate, or Polyethylene terEphthalaTe?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 24, 2009)

*P*oly*e*thylene *T*erephthalate.
Think of poly(mer), ethanol, and terephthalate.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 24, 2009)

I used pestvic's tutorial.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 24, 2009)

Eastsheen 2x2 bougt at c4y. 
Im currently turning a DIY 3x3 into a 2x2. Im hoping it'll work nice


----------



## crazyasianskills (Feb 24, 2009)

I remember something about a modded 2x2 you could buy on ebay that looked very good. There was a thread on it in this forum, can't find it anymore though.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 24, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> What does PET stand for?



No idea what the heck it stands for...PET stickers are the paper Rubik's stickers.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 24, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> I remember something about a modded 2x2 you could buy on ebay that looked very good.


It was called a SmaZ 2x2 (or something like that), but there aren't any listed on eBay.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 25, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I used pestvic's tutorial.




PVC? 
msg too short


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got an Eastsheen 2x2 and I love it a whole lot. I lubed it with some silicon and it flies. I would highly suggest getting one.


----------



## Benny (Feb 25, 2009)

don't get a ES 2x2 A2f they suck


----------



## Jason (Feb 25, 2009)

Where would you get one of those anyway? 
EDIT: I'm gonna have to change my profile picture as someone else has pinched the idea


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2009)

practice with rubik's
compete with eastsheen

see your time shoot up


----------



## Benny (Feb 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Where would you get one of those anyway?
> EDIT: I'm gonna have to change my profile picture as someone else has pinched the idea



i bought it on cube 4 you i post a picture this evening


----------



## Stefan (Feb 25, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> crazyasianskills said:
> 
> 
> > I remember something about a modded 2x2 you could buy on ebay that looked very good.
> ...



Indeed. Here's the latest one as far as I know:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SmaZ-Cube-rare-...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

And here it's in an online shop:
http://iq-puzzle.com.hk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=236&language=EN


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm looking to get a 2x2 as well. I'm not looking to get it for speed cubing but I don't want a crappy cube either. I think I'm going to go for a white 2x2 Eastsheen.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 25, 2009)

my eastsheen 2x2x2 worked bad before i lubed t!
now it works fantastic xD


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Where would you get one of those anyway?
> EDIT: I'm gonna have to change my profile picture as someone else has pinched the idea





:confused:what do you mean by "pinched" the idea?


i was actually a bit suprised when i saw your profile picture, though, because i already have the idea and posted it long ago


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't think that ebay one is worth it. Just do the mod yourself.


----------



## Jason (Feb 26, 2009)

When I said "where would you buy one of those", I was replying to benny's post that mentionned an Eastsheen 3x3, but that post was subsequently edited.
As to the logo, I've had it for well over a year now and use it in different places, so you might have been seen elsewhere else. But no worries, It doesn't really matter


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 26, 2009)

Jason said:


> When I said "where would you buy one of those", I was replying to benny's post that mentionned an Eastsheen 3x3, but that post was subsequently edited.
> As to the logo, I've had it for well over a year now and use it in different places, so you might have been seen elsewhere else. But no worries, It doesn't really matter



nah, i have never even SEEN any of those before


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes said:


> my eastsheen 2x2x2 worked bad before i lubed t!
> now it works fantastic xD



the same thing happened to me. people say they are good out of the box but mine sure wasnt. after lubing it though, it was great


----------

